# High hours on feed mixer tractor (JD 6400)



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This is somewhat of a corollary to an old thread about high hour tractors except the hours are higher and we know what the usage was.

What do you think about tractors that have been hitched to mixers and racked up big hours? Let's say between 15-20,000. I think it's generally accepted that there will be less wear on an engine from tractors that work all day instead of those that work for brief periods. But what about the rest of the components? I'm guessing they might see less than normal wear in a mixer only application. What are your thoughts?

This question is precipitated by a JD 6400 advertised locally. CHA, MFWD, power quad. Asking $16,000 obo. It doesn't list hours, just the "mixer wagon hours" so I'm estimating high. I think it would make a nice tractor for the small square baler though I'm not in a hurry to buy another tractor until I move at least one of the three that I have here to resell.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the trans/diff/clutch assembly on a dedicated mixer tractor definitely would have less wear than a tractor utilized for field or loader operation.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how much power it takes to turn one of the big Jaylor type TMR mixers? Is the tractor under any strain, do they wear the PTO assembly much?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mixer tractors here often seem to have had several pto rebuilds/repairs on them before they come up for sale. Oliver/White models that you can rebuild pto without splitting the tractor get a lot of praise for this.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The pto on the 6400 is right in back similar to the olivers. No split required if that makes your feet cold. Some mixers take much more power than you would think. Most pto wear comes from starting the mixer if they roaded it full with pto off. Snubbing engine attempting to start mixer not out of question.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have a high hours 766 that's been a TMR mixer tractor since the mid '90s. The traction clutch and the pto shaft (the one that engages the pressure plate) seem to be the only items that fail. And they are an issue on any of that series, regardless of application. I have never heard of unusual driveline issues on TMR tractors, assuming that the tractor was properly sized to the mixer.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I would wonder what size farm it came off of, how many times a day were they mixing? Balage or chopped silage? Do they leave the mixer stationary or do they feed along a bunk? 
I think the opposite about a mixer tractor, if multiple people are feeding with it (add in hired help), chopping up balage, feeding along a bunk, that thing has probably seen better days. I've taught a lot of people to run the mixer at work, and it's interesting the things they teach themselves. Also a mixer tractor runs 365 days a year, for short bursts. I don't think it's great on the engines or anything in the drive train, especially people riding the clutch feeding along a bunk line. 
If it's a smaller farm this is probably all null and void, my cousins feed balage but leave the tractor stationary and feed into a tie stall to a feed cart. They've had the same 4030 since I can remember and that thing still runs fine. 
Depends on the situation but I'd be hesitant..


----------



## tinto (Aug 23, 2015)

We run a NH TM125 on our keenan doing 6-7 loads a day and our tractor racks up over 2000 hrs a year although at busy times it comes off the wagon and goes on the rake or tedder.The tractor has around 16500 hrs on the clock with 8000 hrs being the last 4 years with the wagon.

I wouldn't worry too much about the hours on your proposed new tractor as there will be plenty life left in the old dog.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I wonder how much power it takes to turn one of the big Jaylor type TMR mixers? Is the tractor under any strain, do they wear the PTO assembly much?


I have a Jaylor 3650 twin screw, my 1755 can run it, according to tractor data a stock 1755 should have 86 PTO hp.

My White 2-110 doesn't even know it's back there to be honest but the White has been turned up a little.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else about this, the transmission may actually have a different type of wear than one used strictly for field work. When my Jaylor runs it rocks the tractor back and forth even with the parking brake set, so your loading the gears up one direction, then loading them another direction, could actually eventually cause more wear on the splines than a straight pull in one direction.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If its got that many hours....15k-20k....the price is too high


----------

